# Canning Jar Quilt



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

2 years ago...yes it takes me that long...we did a canning jar fabric swap. It was my first one, and had a lot of fun with it. I finally made the quilts. I made them as curtains to cover storage shelfs.

This one will cover my kitchen stuff










And this one will cover my craft stuff










And with the left over pieces, I made one for the farm stuff. 










Thanks for all the fun I had in doing the swap, and making the jars.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very, very nice!

You are way ahead of me!
I did get all my blocks and fabric swap material out and LOOK at it a few weeks ago.
But still have not sewn any of them together.

You have given me some renewed inspiration.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are wonderful!!! I love the idea you did of splitting them up and using them all around..I missed that swap but sure would have enjoyed it!! So you still have the pattern for the jar blocks,,I would love to have it..Put them together???!!! What!!!?? Oh my, now I really need to get sewing as I have several squishies with blocks not put together...hmmm

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

This is such a neat idea. I haven't done anything with my jar fabrics yet as I can't decide what I want. But, you've given me some great inspiration. I had never thought to do it this way.

You did a great job and I like the dark back as well as the denim/blues.

prairiegirl


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I really like those! Great idea on using them as curtains. You did a really really good job. AND I love the last one! 
Really need to get mine put together soon. 
I was told last year no more swaps until I put some together. So, I put the red/white together for my mom.... did 2 more swaps since then.... wonder if I can get away with another one before I put one together? 
Maybe I should just pull out a squishy.


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

:rotfl:



mamajohnson said:


> I was told last year no more swaps until I put some together. So, I put the red/white together for my mom.... did 2 more swaps since then.... wonder if I can get away with another one before I put one together?
> Maybe I should just pull out a squishy.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are FANTASTIC! Excellent job!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

This is wonderful! You've inspired me to drag out my food fabrics and start working on mine again.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You really did a great job.
I am t h i n k i n g......that i f I make one of those and hang it over the boxes of my canning stuff........do you think maybe DH will take the hint and build those shelves I have been asking for 
I really do love the way you made them for different areas.
Great idea !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those look great.:banana02: Seeing the orka makes me want some pickled okra. I hope we get enough out of the garden this year for me to make some.


----------

